# Noel Gallager's High Flying Birds



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Playing in a concert for Radio 2 in a loop now on the Beeb's red button. Doing tracks from his new solo album and a few classic Oasis stuff :thumb:

Not bad for a City fan :lol:

One of the best songwriters of his generation imho.

Worth checking out if you're a fan.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome - would listen to it but my sister is watching some sodding five pound drop or something.

:devil:


----------

